# any one try hypnosis before to overcome social phobia ?



## genius (Jun 11, 2010)

any one try hypnosis before to overcome social phobia ?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

*hmm*

Yes, and boy could this thread lead to "differences of opinions". I'm quite a strong advocate of hypnosis in a therapy context because that's partly what I'm trained in (we're trained in a broad based, person centred, solution focused approach which encompasses training in many different therapies over a very long period of time).

Having stood next to Richard Bandler (chatted and got my book signed, fun way to spend a day), I'm also an advocate of NLP but not quite to the extremes that some people these days seem to want to take it.

But it is gonna depend upon what the specifics here are. What do you want and what is going on?

Can hypnosis cure social phobia? By itself, no. Pretty much the same with most other treatments. Can meds cure SA and social phobia by themselves, quite possibly not in a lot of cases etc.

What's the specifics of what's going on with you? Because the wider mind is going to cancel anything that doesn't support the true healing process of the self. And anything that conflicts with the current values of the self. And anything that the self just doesn't like the sound of. And anything that the self believes they can't do (in some cases).

Despite what some people on this forum believe, it's not about playing music of pan pipes from peru, it's not about simply being told or directed stuff, it's not the same as guided meditation (though it can be if you want it to be) and it's not only good for relaxation.

We hypnotise ourselves all the time and worry and SA are prime examples of this so there's a hypnotic element to the problem so having a hypnotic element to the solution might do a lot of good.


----------

